# Google's Voice Search now understands 13 more languages



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Two years ago, Google launched version 2.2 of its mobile operating system Android. One of the new standard features back then was Voice Search and during the years it gained support for 29 languages. As of today, the company brings support to 13 more languages. According to Bertrand Damiba, product manager for Google, 100 million new speakers will be able to use Voice Search on Android now, with a total of 42 languages and accents in 46 countries.


Here


----------



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

they could also update the iPhone version of the app to support these new languages


----------

